# Pellet flavor



## iceman6409 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey all.  Which brand of pellets do you like that produces the best overall flavor?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 5, 2017)

Pitmasters Choice is a blend that everyone can eat...


----------



## masonsjax (Jul 5, 2017)

My favorite so far is CookinPellets Perfect Mix. Usually available on Amazon for less than $1/lb shipped.


----------

